# Tonto Gets His Running Shoes!



## "City Slicker" (Jan 18, 2006)

I went into Wal mart with tape measure in hand. Started to measure kids runners, had an woman in shoe dept come up and asked what the heck I was doing. I told her I was looking for runners I could make for my Miniature horse and got the weirdest look you could amagine! Anyways this is the finished product and perfect fit, after some triming! Hey they only cost $20.00 bucks for two pair, pair for front & pair rear. :aktion033:

first before trim






step one





step two





step three





step four





step five... ta da ! perfect fit!










....


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2006)

Very cleverly done, Bob!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Will those be for outdoor wear?


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jan 19, 2006)

Very creative :aktion033: :aktion033: Think I will have to try some of those. How did you measure to gt what you wanted? Mary


----------



## virginia (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow, how cool is that. Great work.

Ginny StP


----------



## sedeh (Jan 19, 2006)

What size shoe did you end up starting with??


----------



## lilfoot (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice to see the finished product...I couldn't quite picture it when you told me about them. lol

GREAT IDEA for those retirement home visits some of us do. Maybe I could get you to measure

up my little 24" 2yr old Pixie



: next time you're by? She'd probably need baby booties ehh?

Just Adorable Bob!


----------



## MInx (Jan 19, 2006)

: Wow how neat! I need some for Shortcake. What holds them closed, the laces or velcro? And what size did you start with? Maxine


----------



## Marty (Jan 19, 2006)

Those are very cute and quite clever.

I knit booties for Timmy :new_shocked:


----------



## Mini Lover (Jan 19, 2006)

Very creative Bob.



: Tonto must love them. lol

I will see you around.

-Nicole


----------



## "City Slicker" (Jan 21, 2006)

PaintHorse61, I sent you all the info on how to-do and pics. Tonto takes a kids size 1 runners. It is nice having his runners on in sloppy weather, snowy days, etc,etc.



:


----------



## Mini MNM's (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Bob,

How did you go about doing your measurements?

Bottom of hoof, length and width? Then when you go to the shoe, how do you measure the shoe?

Thought I might borrow your idea for my driving horse too, we live on a hard gravel road!

Thanks Bob,

Mike


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 22, 2006)

Now that is pure genius! Tell us more and do take more pics in the sun shine.


----------



## "City Slicker" (Jan 22, 2006)

I got the idea from Riding my Arab (pleasure only) and No he doesn't live here :bgrin I board him

I use Old Mac's horse boots for him. So after doing some studying, I decided why not make some for Junior.

I figured it can't be that hard find a kids runner that I could cut up, and if I mess up it's only $10 a pair and start over! To measure I used the diagram that you use to measure a full size hoof to get the size req'd for these boots. So if you use this pic, and with a little inginuity you can make them too! Tonto a "B" size mini (just over 34") .






and if you make them 1/2" longer it's good!! as the sides will wrap all the way around .
















he is ok around the house with them, so I'll see how it is driving him.


----------



## Reble (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent Job :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Black Magic (Jul 12, 2006)

Our Tonto goes out to see Santa frequently, and I'm forever doing his hoofies in vet wrap.. This is awesome. It will allow the boys to get out in town more..

Thanks so very very much,

God Bless,

Lynn W


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jul 12, 2006)

Those are great. The other thing I have found that works great are the build a bear shoes. They fit my little mare. Was going to have a soccer player this year for custom.


----------



## MInx (Jul 12, 2006)

I ended up buying the *Build A Bear* boots for Shortcake. She's small at 27" as a 2YR old.

I bought the pink and white sneaker ones, SO cute! Turned out I couldn't get her foot down into to boot so had to cut away the back but now seem ok. She's not crazy about them yet but with time will do fine for her nursing home visits.

I like the rubber soles on them too. Got them from a lady who list them on Ebay but also I believe is forum member? Great to deal with and they were only $5 a pair at the time, I got two pair,makes me mad as I can't remember her name



: Got to Build A Bear search on forum and bet it would come up.

Maxine


----------



## Kim Rule (Jul 12, 2006)

Wahoo!! They have been graveling and oiling the roads around our neighborhood. Freshly oiled roads are SO slick, I'm afraid to drive on them. Perhaps these would be good for Bilbo for driving! PLEASE let us know how they do for driving!! Do they stay on? Would I be able to trot with them on?? I'd like know so that I know what to expect if I make some for the horses around here...

Kim R.


----------



## "City Slicker" (Jul 12, 2006)

well does kick one or two off at times, but will stop to put them back on. I've noticed after having them on for a bit he'll step a little higher when I take them off.


----------



## qtrrae (Jul 14, 2006)

"City Slicker"

What a neat idea!! Sounds like that would work perfect for the Nursing Home visits!

Thanks for sharing and for all the info on how to make them.

Looks like my little Sadie will be getting some new shoes!!


----------



## Nichcole (Nov 10, 2006)

This is such a neat idea, I think I need to make my mini a set. They would be great for when I take him out on the road


----------



## foalfan (Nov 13, 2006)

We use the Build a Bear shoes for Whoopie who is 28.5"

We use the low top sneakers and snug up the laces. The shoes stay on fine for the hour or so needed during a visit on tile floors. We tried the high top boots and sneakers and found they are too tall.

Here is a picture of Whoopie in her shoes during a visit last month. Whoopie and the shoes were a big hit!!


----------



## sls (Feb 19, 2007)

I just saw your running shoes which are fantastic, but what do you use to hold the velcros on with? Glue? Sew?

Really cool ideal.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Feb 23, 2008)

We also use the Build A Bear tennis shoes. They work out great.


----------



## joanie (Apr 30, 2008)

I am so glad you posted this as my poor mini foundered and I need something to help her! Thanks ofr the post!


----------



## Loren&Rocky (May 12, 2008)

I was thinking about doing that for my minis when I drive them. I will try the build a bear ones. They have one in the mall here. I have some sandles I bought but they fall off lke crazy. I just can't stand spending $150 for old macs for a mini when they cost the same for a big horse! That just makes me crazy!!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 30, 2008)

That is so cool, I definetly want to make a pair for my donkeys!


----------

